# The Witcher Serie: "Solider Plan" fürs Serienfinale



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher Serie: "Solider Plan" fürs Serienfinale*

						Showrunner Lauren Schmidt Hissrich hat bereits einen "soliden Plan" für das Serienfinale von The Witcher auf Netflix. Offenbar will man nicht in die Falle tappen, in die Serien wie Lost, Game of Thrones oder Dexter am Ende liefen. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher Serie: "Solider Plan" fürs Serienfinale*


----------



## Tiger2022 (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher Serie: "Solider Plan" fÃ¼rs Serienfinale*

Das perfekte Ende gibt es doch schon:

YouTube: Celebrating the 10th anniversary of The Witcher

Ein Grund mehr, sich noch einmal vor der Adaption von CD Projekt zu verneigen.
Mein persönliches Spiel des Jahrzehnts.


----------



## yojinboFFX (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher Serie: "Solider Plan" fürs Serienfinale*

Wenn ich so ans Ende im Buch denke...Träne verdrück...na lieber nicht.
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Acgira (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher Serie: "Solider Plan" fürs Serienfinale*

Ich denke die Erzählstruktur der ersten Staffel beruht auf einer gewissen Notwendigkeit, weil doch drei Handlungsstränge miteinander verwoben sind die erst am Ende parallel laufen. Und zeitlich sehr unterschiedliche Längen haben Und es wäre nicht so gut, wenn die Prinzessin erst in den letzten beiden Staffeln vorgekommen wäre und in der vorletzten auch nur als Säugling oder Kleinkind. Womit die dünne Entwicklung der Prinzessin etwas gestreckt wurde, aber würde sie nicht von Folge zur Folge auftauchen würde die Witcherwelt kleiner bleiben. Sie trägt also wesentlich dazu bei einen Teil der Welt für den Zuschauer aufzubereiten und trägt somit zum Verständis bei wie diese Welt funktioniert. Ohne ihr frühes Vorhandensein bliebe diese in der Vorstellung kleiner. Außderdem konnte man durch sie diese alles erobernden Widersacher ganz gut aufbereiten die in mehrere südliche Reiche einfallen und erobern oder die dortigen Armeen und Herrscher besiegen.

 Außerdem wid ja nicht verraten wo sich die Titelfigur während des Angriffs in der ersten Folge aufhält. Ab der vierten Folge war mir klar, dass ich dass unbedingt in bis zum vorläufigen Ende sehen wollte. (Und ich hatte Glück- ich hab gar kein eigenes Netflix - aber wozu hat man Freunde die man besuchen kann^^)


----------

